# 56 wedge question



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*56 wedge question- can anyone please help?*

Does anyone know how much use you are supposed to get out of wedges in general?? how can i tell if my wedge is worn out?? I currently have a mizuno mp forged 56 wedge. i have used it for about a year and half - during warmer months I play about 3 times a week or more and I also take golf trips during the winter. I am only about a year and a half into the game so any thoughts on this subject would be great. I cant tell if my grooves are worn and what would be a better replacement for more spin?? a Vokey??


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Vokey spin milled wedges are amazing. They're really heavy so they almost swing themselves. Those things will rip the cover off the ball too. Serious grooves on those things.

As far as telling if your grooves are worn, it takes a trained eye to look at them and see. Basically if the corners of the grooves are not sharp, they're worn out. You can tell if a wedge is worn by how the ball reacts on a well struck shot.

If you dont want to buy a new wedge, give groovesharpener.com a look. They'll allow you to get some great long term use out of wedges. I use this tool on my 51, 56, and 60. Lemme tell ya when you have a rusty wedge with some freshly sharpened grooves... its like throwing darts. Ball just sticks.


----------

